# Anaplasmosis!? Help appreciated!!!!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A friend's mini had anaplasmosis about a year or so ago. The main thing she had noticed was that her dog didn't want to take jumps and was just sort of low key. She has recovered fully. I am sure Ruby will be fine.

Here is a link to the AKC Canine Health Foundation's page on tick-borne diseases of dogs. It is important to remember that there are different ticks associated with these various diseases. Also it is important to remember that people are susceptible to many of these diseases as well. Tick protection is as important for us as for our dogs.

Canine Tick-Borne Disease | AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby! If she is not showing any symptoms that's a good sign. Hopefully her body is fighting it off before she even starts the medicine. Did they tell you which form of anaplasmosis she has? Usually you will see lethargy, joint pain, fever, loss of appetite, and sometimes lameness with the most common form, phagocytophilum. I'm guessing they are giving you Doxycycline because that is what most tick borne illnesses are treated with. It could be Minocycline which is basically the next generation of Doxy. Just keep a close eye on her and get the medication started as soon as possible. If she has the other form A. platys, keep a close eye on her gums and keep her from any injuries, even minor bumps, because it can lower playlets causing issues with clotting. Usually they will start showing big improvement within days of starting the doxycycline. Big hugs and get well wishes from the me and the Tpoo trio.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you. Don't blame yourself... ticks are persistent, resistant disgusting, germ ridden pests. My daughter had a tick borne illness last summer and was (pardon the expression) sick as a dog. She wound up having to be hospitalized! She had erlychiosis 

I have picked tons of them off both Piper and Bodhi, even when they were on different meds. I even found two on Piper in January.

My daughter was sick and within two days of being on the appropriate medication, she started to get better very quickly so, I'm sure Ruby will be alright too. 

pr


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hate ticks too!!! In Australia we have a tick that kills a dog in a few days with venom.

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...=TZCXQ0CjxoZaJm_8JBUneg&bvm=bv.83339334,d.dGc

Eric


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, it really means a lot:  

They did not tell me which form she had, I did not even know this type of disease existed let alone had different varieties. If this is teaching me one thing it's really hitting home how damaging ticks can be. I hate those buggers!!! 

Just got the Doxycycline this afternoon. Already got dose one down.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Scary stuff! Ticks are yuck. A puppy I bred developed Ehrlichiosis this fall from a tick. He was quite sick and he improved rapidly within a week on Doxy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Don't u just love PF for this kind of stuff. A member has a problem, an issue, so they come here. Where they find all the expertise they need to see it thru.

And I'm so glad that the intimidating 'unknown' sounds a whole lot less intimidating at the end of the thread.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That must have creeped you out! Ticks are disgusting. I know I've pulled several out of my dogs in the past...fortunately, not lately. Antibiotics are miracle drugs and she will get well in no time. Be glad you don't live in Australia. Those ticks must be really scary to come in contact with if you don't know you have one. Ewwww!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

We too have struggled with ticks despite different meds. They are relentless little buggers! We've just been lucky they haven't come down with anything yet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> I hate ticks too!!! In Australia we have a tick that kills a dog in a few days with venom.
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...=TZCXQ0CjxoZaJm_8JBUneg&bvm=bv.83339334,d.dGc
> 
> Eric


That is a scary sounding tick! I really hate ticks, mostly I guess because they seem to love me. A few years ago we had gone to Maryland for a weekend. BF was doing RC racing, so I took Lily and Peeves for a hike in a state forest area. When I was driving back over to meet BF I noticed a tick in my hair over my eyes. I opened the window and threw it out of the car. Later at a rest stop on the NJ turnpike I went to the ladies room only to find I had one feeding near my knee. I couldn't do anything about it. I was really creeped out the rest of the way home. When we got home I had BF bring me a trash bag and took off all of my clothes and threw them in the bag before I went in the house where I went straight to the shower. BF then looked me over and removed four or five ticks. We then checked the dogs. There were no ticks on Lily and one or two dead ones on Peeves. We use Advantix II.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank goodness it's winter in NY right now, I'm feeling paranoid at the moment  I have faith in the Nexgard that I have her on when they're in season. This is definitely going to have me on guard come spring time for sure!!

At the moment Miss Ruby is hamming it up with her grandma on the couch. How splendid   

Thank you for everyone's concern in my girl! It means so much to us.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG! Look at little Ruby! She is just soaking it all in! She is adorable! I would be paranoid too, ticks gross me out big time! I'm glad you got the medicine in her quickly, hopefully it will start working and she will be back to top health in no time. Nasty little buggers those ticks! I have heard really good things about the Nexgard.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, poor Ruby!!! She deserves every bit of pampering she can get her paws on!!

Ticks - ICK!!! Pushkin had one last year, gross!

Here's hoping Ruby is soon back to her bouncing self :hug:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Thank goodness it's winter in NY right now, I'm feeling paranoid at the moment  I have faith in the Nexgard that I have her on when they're in season. This is definitely going to have me on guard come spring time for sure!!
> 
> At the moment Miss Ruby is hamming it up with her grandma on the couch. How splendid
> 
> ...



So far we have had some very cold winter and that should knock down the ticks, but be aware that deer tick nymphs can become active in New York in January.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> So far we have had some very cold winter and that should knock down the ticks, but be aware that deer tick nymphs can become active in New York in January.



Do those look similar to regular ticks?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Do those look similar to regular ticks?


They look like adults, but micro mini in size. See the image in the link which shows an adult (unfed) and a nymph.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> They look like adults, but micro mini in size. See the image in the link which shows an adult (unfed) and a nymph.
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001





Eek! Little creepers. Thank you so much for the information!!!


----------

